# HARD lump on jawline



## lovenmranch (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a yearling doe, that I noticed was girding her teeth today. Eating fine, Temp was 102.8, Tail up, she is up and about doesn't seem to act sick other then the teeth grinding. We have had 6 days of rain that we normally do not get 2 inches all year and we got 10 inches in 6 days. so I kinda of expected some kinda of drama today when I went out to see sunshine for the first time and exam the goats.. any how. about the doe, , Felt all over her to see if there was anything else I could feel. only thing was a Hard as bone like lump on the jawline. We are CL free herd just recently tested so I know its not CL. Put my fingers down the side of the gum line could not find pockets or any teeth that were loose out of place or abnormal.

she is 159.8 lbs Gave her 5 cc of Pen and 1.5cc of baninmene, I have an arsenal of antibiotics so I can switch to what ever 

I looked up salivary cysts in my Goat Medicine book on page 50, and I would say its location is where the #2 is..

the lump is hard as bone. no matter how hard a push it will not give. I didnt poke it or lance it because I didnt want to start something since I have a show in a month.

. This is my best doe so I will take her to the vet if I have to, but my goat vet is unavailable til after the 1st so I dont really want to leave it for that long if I can do something at home to try and help..

Any ideas.

Melissa


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Abscessed tooth?
Salivary Cyst?
Thorn?
Got butted hard by another goat's horn?


----------



## lovenmranch (Oct 25, 2007)

thats what I pretty much narrowed it down too. I am guessing the treatment that I am giving covers pretty much all of those. what surprised me was how Hard it was. I would have thought it was bone if I didnt know better.

Thanks for the input

Melissa


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Usually abscess's or cyst will give, move or are soft how bout bone spur or calcium deposit? Just like an Oyster making a pearl sometimes if a bone gets traumatize it will build layer's of calcium forming a knot If she seems ok I wouldn't mess with it until you know what it was.


----------



## lovenmranch (Oct 25, 2007)

A bone spur would some how make me happier then the others..hahahah.. I will see if its the same size tomorrow when I give her the second round of meds. Its not all that noticeable if it STOPS growing..hahah

Thanks again
Melissa


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

I hope so too sometimes an abscess can be absorbed by the body no drainage if its deep enough does it seem like it hurts any when u palpate?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If she is grinding her teeth she is in pain. I would have it looked at, it can be an abcessed tooth, until it bursts it's very painful.

How long have you had the goat?
Any new goats?
You do know a blood test for CL only means she does not have an abscess in the works right now, it is not a disease of the blood like CAE, so if it's not in the blood stream and active, you can have false negatives. Even with CHI from UC Davis.

I take all abscess seriously, also know that most alfalfa hay in your area comes from the valley and it's over grazed fields by sheep, sheep that are the number one carriers of CL, because of shearing equipment.

CL is a deep seated feeling abscess that can't not be moved, you can when ripe get your fingers around it...but so is a tooth abscess. Whatever it turns out to be, have the exude from it tested at UC Davis so you know. She would be quarantined here until I had the results....lots more than just CL comes in abscess.


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Holy Smoke! Thats great info Vicki


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

I had the same thing recently...tooth grinding and a hard flattish lump on the jawbone. Even the vets at the university cringed when I told them "where" it was (automatic suspect is CL), but it was an impacted salivary gland...whew! Hope yours turns out to be something benign like that!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> CL is a deep seated feeling abscess that can't not be moved,


So it can be moved or it can't?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry, that should have been, can not be moved.


----------



## lovenmranch (Oct 25, 2007)

Its not CL . The vet is doing Xrays tomorrow seems to be something with the bone, Teeth are fine


thanks for everyone input. who ever the moderator is can now delete this thread the vets handling it now. I tried to delete it but it said I could not.


Melissa


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Please give us more details for future reference when the vet gets back to you with details.
All of the threads are for all of us to learn from. This will help others who run into this know how to respond. Please let us know what the outcome of the exam shows you.
Thanks
Lee


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Glad it's not CL! I had a doe with an abscess on her jaw it was very painful. It was from a tooth.


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

I had a doeling about six months old suddenly develop a hard lump on the side of her jaw just last year. We rushed her to the vet thinking it may be CL because of the speed with which it had appeared and fortunately the entire clinic is familiar with sheep and goats. After a cursory inspection from the outside, the vet decided to try to move the lump to see if it was affixed to the jaw bone... out popped a very large acorn and went rolling across the room.

After everyone managed to pick their jaws up off the floor, the laughing began. They told me how after everything they had seen that day, they needed a good laugh and sent me home free of charge. I'm glad everything turned out equally well, or almost so, for you Melissa. :blush2


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats quite a story there Allan! Just picturing that arorn dropping out and rolling across the floor had me grinning! See.....goes to show what Vicki said, "Lots more than CL comes in abcesses!"


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

> thanks for everyone input. who ever the moderator is can now delete this thread the vets handling it now. I tried to delete it but it said I could not.


We don't delete good health info so please let us know what the Vet finds out. glad it isn't CL.
Thanks
Sondra


----------

